# Golden retriever being aggressive



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's a little difficult to read the above, however what I have deciphered is that the dog is having resource guarding issues with other family dogs (dachshunds) and you are afraid that the resource guarding will go into actual aggression issues - fighting with the other dogs, injuring the other dogs, or even directing the same behaviors towards you/your family. 

One of the factors that possibly may be part of the dog's developing temperament is she had come from a deceptive breeder who sold you an undersized 13 week old pup, claiming it was 8 weeks old.

If that is the gist of it, I would suggest keeping the dogs separate - particularly since the other dogs are a much smaller breed and can be snappish in their own right. 

They do not have to be all together right now. 

Do not put her in the position where she will have a spat with the other dogs. Just keep them separate for right now. 

Otherwise, give her a good home - either in your home, or in somebody else's home. Train her gently and kindly. Feed her a good diet. Walk and play with her daily - and throughout the day if you can. Let her grow up to be a beautiful sound dog, regardless of her start. If not in your home, then with somebody who knows and understands the breed and can get her through all the tough spots.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

In my experience, when you put a large breed puppy with an established small breed adult, there may end having some kerfluffles (fights, bickering) b/c the adult dog is outclassed in all arenas (size, energy, etc) and is essentially being bullied by a puppy who doesn't have manners (cause it's a puppy). My Lana had kerfluffles with CeeCee when Lana was a wee pup so we separated them and worked with Lana on manners when playing. Things evened out as Lana grew into her manners. Then when we brought home another (Molly), it started all over again, only this time Lana took the brunt of teaching manners and CeeCee bounced off and away and only interacted with Molly on CeeCee's terms. Which worked great for us cause now at 10 months, they are great together. Some resource guarding between them but you just take away what is being guarded while working on the root issue. In the case, it's not that CeeCee is "hogging" a toy, it's the Molly is still being a brat and postures over CeeCee until CeeCee "submits" so we're nipping the postering in the bud. No posturing/harrassing, then CeeCee feels secure and no guarding.


----------



## Marcelleh (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi thank you so much we did contact a trainer and she also told us to do this she’s getting a lot better once we say no she will completely stop and walk away


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Marcelleh said:


> we made sure she was not form a puppy farm


You made sure of nothing other than finding the worst possible breeder and then bought two puppies. 
I hope you learned something and that both pups are happy and well.


----------

